# reason for concern?



## vtgsd (Apr 17, 2011)

i brought my gsd pup home at 10 weeks old. at that point his ears were going from "comb over" to leaning against each other on top. they soon went to "comb over" for several weeks and no have been in the "bat wing" stage for several weeks. 

i know this is all normal, my mild concern comes from the fact that i've never seen his ears stand for more than a minute or so. usually one at a time but very rarely both for several seconds. he just started teething and is 4 months. 

he comes from a reputable breeder that says she's never had a dog that their ears didn't stand eventually. i'm considering taping methods and will likely pursue that if after teehting and around 5 months, they aren't standing well.

he's on the left next to a friend's english mastiff pup and our rescue mutt is on the right.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

He looks just like Niko did at that age. Niko's ears didn't come up until he was 6 months old, and were much like you described your pup. Nothing, nothing, nothing, and then BOING!! Ears up.  Lots of great chew toys and things like bully sticks seemed to help Niko. We never resorted to taping. I would trust your breeder. If her lines have good ears, you should expect the same from your pup.

BTW, don't you think they are super cute like that? I always though Niko looked like Moe from the Three Stooges when his ears were like that!


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I think I would give it til he is finished teething before I got to concerned.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Give you pup another few weeks to pop those ears up.....but just remember, playing with older dogs can cause pups to be more submissive....(they tend to fold and hold their ears back in a submissive gesture).....this can lead to "creases" in the folds of the ear, and cause possible problems with standing correctly.
This does not happen "all the time"...but it does happen...so I thought that I would throw that bit of info out there.


----------

